# حصريا فك وصيانة وتركيب محركات البنزين والديزل(فيديو) لعيونكم



## أسد الله (8 يوليو 2009)

:84:السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :84:​ 
فقط على ملتقى المهندسين العرب
تجد كل ماهو جديد​ 
:77:_حصريا فك وصيانة وتركيب محركات البنزين والديزل هدية من هيئة الدفاع المصرى_
_الملف بصيغة avi والدورة عبارة عن جزئين الجزء الاول 260 ميجا وهو ماقمت بتجزاته ورفعه الان_
_الجزء الثانى 220 ميجا وانتظروا رفعه_ :77:​ 
*:19: *_هام جدا المصدر: موسوعة القوات المسلحة المصرية_

*أولا الجزء الاول (مقسم الى 6 أجزاء بحجم 57 ميجا)*
*لاحظ الملف الثالث على الربيدشير*
*:73: وهاكم الروابط *

http://www.4shared.com/file/116730551/3afacda7/A0_online.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/116739765/6836c199/A1_online.html

http://rapidshare.com/files/253519425/A2.rar

http://www.4shared.com/file/116753987/f2d8b5f5/A3_online.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/116768049/26a511a0/A4_online.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/116777025/1c4ac3eb/A5_online.html


وهذا البرنامج خاص بتجميع الملفات المجزأة وجعلها ملف واحد
وهاكم ارابط
_http://www.4shared.com/file/116813989/11b68ce7/___online.html_

_انتظر منكم الدعاء لوالدى ولسائر المسلمين بالرحمة والشفاء_​ 
_وجزاكم الله خيرا_​


----------



## Hydra (8 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وادخلك ووالديك جنة الفردوس.


----------



## أسد الله (8 يوليو 2009)

_جزاكم الله خيرا وجعل الجنة مسوانا ومسواكم وسائر المسلمين

اللهم امين
_


----------



## أسد الله (8 يوليو 2009)

ترقبوا الجزء الثانى
جارى الرفع


----------



## أسد الله (9 يوليو 2009)

*شو الموضوع مو عاجبكم ولا ايش*
والله مو شايف دعوات
ربى يرزقكم ويهنيكم ويوفقكم


----------



## م محمد حمدى السيد (9 يوليو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## أبو مخلص (11 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم
ويا ريت ترفع الجزء الثالث على 4shared


----------



## daloaa (12 يوليو 2009)

ربنا يباركلك ياهندسه 
ويسكنك فسيح جناته


----------



## مهندس ديزل (12 يوليو 2009)

مشكور وماقصرت والله يكثر من امثالك


----------



## العقاب الهرم (12 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم


----------



## أسد الله (12 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا
وجارى رفع الجزء الثانى


----------



## نايف علي (12 يوليو 2009)

الله يبيض وجهك أخي الفاضل على مشاركاتك القوية -ماشاء الله -

ولكن يا أخي أتمنى تقليل الروابط قدر المستطاع 

جزاك الله خير ورفع قدرك


----------



## E.g.m (14 يوليو 2009)

_thnankkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkks_


----------



## أسد الله (14 يوليو 2009)

أخى الفاضل نايف
اعطاك الله العفية ورزقك من لدنه علما
وان شاء الله هحاول بقدر الامكان اقلل الروابط
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ياسسسر (14 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي


----------



## أسد الله (16 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا
وتم اضافة الجزء الثانى من الدورة


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (16 يوليو 2009)

asad allah قال:


> :84:السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :84:​
> 
> فقط على ملتقى المهندسين العرب
> تجد كل ماهو جديد​
> ...


 اللهم رب الناس أذهب البأس أشف انت الشافي لاشفاء إلا شفاؤك شفاء لايغادر سقما ولا الما.
 اللهم رب الناس أذهب البأس أشف انت الشافي لاشفاء إلا شفاؤك شفاء لايغادر سقما ولا الما
 اللهم رب الناس أذهب البأس أشف انت الشافي لاشفاء إلا شفاؤك شفاء لايغادر سقما ولا الما.
 اللهم رب الناس أذهب البأس أشف انت الشافي لاشفاء إلا شفاؤك شفاء لايغادر سقما ولا الما.
 اللهم رب الناس أذهب البأس أشف انت الشافي لاشفاء إلا شفاؤك شفاء لايغادر سقما ولا الما
 اللهم رب الناس أذهب البأس أشف انت الشافي لاشفاء إلا شفاؤك شفاء لايغادر سقما ولا الما.
 اللهم رب الناس أذهب البأس أشف انت الشافي لاشفاء إلا شفاؤك شفاء لايغادر سقما ولا الما.

شفا الله والدك مهندس أسد الله.
بارك الله فيك.​


----------



## ايمن حمزه (17 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم 

لكن ارجو من سيادتك رفع الفيديو علي موقع اخر مثل الميجا ابلود او الميديا فير 

لكن هذه الموقع تفصل تحميل وجزاك الله كل ير علي المجهود الطيب


----------



## ايمن حمزه (17 يوليو 2009)

ارجوك يابشهمندس ارفع الفديو علي راوبط مباشرة وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ايمن حمزه (18 يوليو 2009)

*ارجوك يابشهمندس ارفع الفيديو علي راوبط مباشرة وجزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (11 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## SKAPO (13 سبتمبر 2009)

*بارك الله فيك وادخلك ووالديك جنة الفردوس*


----------



## awaw45 (13 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز
لكن لو تفضلت ان ترفع الملفات على موقع mediafire فهو موقع ممتاز للرفع والتنزيل
نكون ممنونين لك جداااا


----------



## م. يامن خضور (14 سبتمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته


شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله بك يا اخي يا أسد الله

أخي العزيز حملت جميع الروابط إلاّ الرابط الثالث http://rapidshare.com/files/253519425/A2.rar

أرجو منك رجاءً حار أن تحمله على الفور شيرد لأنه لا يعمل معي رغم محاولاتي الكثيرة 

أتمنى ألاّ أثقل عليك و لك خالص مودتي*


----------



## محمدوهاب (15 سبتمبر 2009)

_احسن الله لك ولوالديك وجعلنا من اصحاب الفردوس الاعلى _
_امين_​


----------



## م/وفاء (30 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله بالف خير علي هذا الملف لكن لم استطيع انزاله هل ممكن رفع الملف علي موقع اخر مثل mihd.netجزاك الله بالف خير مرة اخري


----------



## م/وفاء (3 نوفمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله بالف خير علي هذا الملف لكن لم استطيع انزاله هل ممكن رفع الملف علي موقع اخر مثل mihd.netجزاك الله بالف خير مرة اخري*​


----------



## سامح ابراهيم2 (5 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا يا اخي الكريم و ربنا يجعلي في ميزان حسناتك


----------

